# How to prevent oils from going rancid?



## Raspberry (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a soap making shop which has a tin roof and is in the full sun during the afternoon, and so in the summer time it can reach triple digits in the shop.  Should I be concerned my fragrances, and oils and butters will go rancid at such warm temperatures?

Basically, How does one go about protecting soap making ingredients from going rancid?

Any help folks can offer would be wonderful!

Thank you,
Raspberry
Corvallis, Oregon


----------



## savonierre (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi , I keep my oils in the soap making fridge, I keep my FO in the cool basement in an armoire..I guess if you can try to keep them  in a cool dark spot. In a fridge  cooler or cupboard. It isn't good for them to be that hot for sure.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you, Kelly for responding.  Keeping a fridge makes sense!

Easy solution.

Raspberry
Corvallis, Oregon


----------



## savonierre (Jul 27, 2013)

You are welcome..I am sure it will help prolong the oils life.


----------

